
Evernote lost its CTO, CFO, CPO and HR head as it eyes another fundraise - Mereruka
https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/04/evernote-lost-its-cto-cfo-cpo-and-hr-head-in-the-last-month-as-it-eyes-another-fundraise/
======
dstaley
If Evernote hasn't found a set of features people would be willing to pay for
in their ten years of existing, I doubt another round of funding is really the
solution. I'd much rather see them reduce their staff to an amount they can
afford given their MRR, and focus on fleshing out the features that people are
actually willing to pay for.

~~~
raverbashing
Evernote is not a product, it's a feature.

Hence why you have equivalent or better software from other companies

Also, it also struck me as not very user friendly and a tad bureaucratic

~~~
incadenza
Maybe I’m oblivious, but I’ve never heard bureaucratic applied to software.
I’ve got to say it fits perfectly in this case.

~~~
drb91
JIRA also fits the bill.

~~~
pandapower2
"enterprisey" is a word I've heard used to describe jira a few times. Its
meant as an insult.

~~~
ownagefool
Enterprise software:

\- Slow GUI

\- Horrible Java thing

\- Complicated

\- Weird patching process

\- Doesn't integrate with what you want (or does but costs more)

\- Bought and mandated by somebody that doesn't need to use it

(:

------
nodamage
> “In the past three months (June, July, August), Evernote has been downloaded
> 2.5 million times worldwide,” a spokesperson for analytics firm Apptopia
> said. “After store fees, the app has brought in revenues of $2.9 million
> through in-app purchases.”

That seems like... not a lot... for a company that has raised $300 million in
funding.

~~~
coldcode
$1 per download isn't enough to pay the bills. That's not much more than a 99¢
game. It means people don't actually value the product enough to pay for it.

~~~
sxg
One huge problem is that there’s a lot of competition that provides most of
the same core features for free—like Apple Notes, for example. It’s also easy
to repurpose apps like MS Word and Google Docs to achieve the same
functionality. Obviously they’re very different apps designed for a different
purpose, but many of my friends don’t seem to mind. They just want a
reasonably functional way to take notes for free.

~~~
wlesieutre
OneNote is a direct competitor and honestly a better one

~~~
copperx
The OneNote web clipper is a disgrace compared to Evernote's. How do you get
around this problem?

~~~
puranjay
Evernote's Skitch was absolutely fantastic and I still haven't found a better
replacement

~~~
wlesieutre
Nice little program, but Evernote's main contribution was buying it and
killing the iOS/Android/Windows versions. I liked it better as an independent
app that cost a couple bucks instead of a freebie that died for not fitting
the "core Evernote experience."

------
saidajigumi
I've been an Evernote user for a long time, but it's been _ages_ since I've
felt that they're actually user-focused by way of improving holes like poor
functional parity across their apps(1). As a outsider, a huge amount of energy
felt squandered on a shotgun-strategy of special-purpose apps while a stream
of core app rebuilds launched, none of which significantly moved the
functional needle.

I've been exploring alternatives, but so far nothing has stuck. Last time I
looked at OneNote it seemed promising, but the lack of tags (seriously?) was a
showstopper. DevonThink Pro was interesting, but the Mac experience and UI is
archaic to the point of being unusable IMO. Esp. the way that DT bakes a
really terrible styling onto imported Evernote notes.

I'd love to hear migration success stories from those of you who've moved on.

(1) One example: Want to create or modify a table on the iPad app? Nope.
Baffling.

~~~
colechristensen
I would be happy if Evernote was "done". I pay for a subscription, I am not
interested in paying for new features, I would simply be happy if it went into
eternal feature freeze and only did security and compatibility updates.

Of course this kind of thing won't happen but maybe it says something about
the optimization pitfalls of our economy.

~~~
xur17
This would never happen for numerous reasons, but imagine if you could fork a
company somehow. Take the existing state, but just take it in an entirely
different direction.

For companies that don't produce physical goods, this would actually be
somewhat doable..

~~~
bradleyjg
Netflix did something sort of like that when they split off shipping dvds into
a completely different unit.

~~~
sxg
They announced it (Qwikster, I believe), and then they immediately canceled
that plan after massive backlash.

~~~
paulcole
It’s back. DVD.com is Netflix’s DVD by mail business.

~~~
irrational
Really? I wonder how it will compete with Redbox? We rarely watch movies (we
don't even have a Netflix subscription), but when we do it is a spur of the
moment thing so we just run around the corner to redbox and grab something.
Waiting for a movie in the mail? That's so 2010 ;-)

~~~
scarface74
Netflix still has almost 3 million DVD subscribers.
([https://www.statista.com/statistics/250940/quarterly-
number-...](https://www.statista.com/statistics/250940/quarterly-number-of-
netflix-dvd-subscribers-in-the-us/#0))

They compete by having a larger library.

But before you get too smug, the idea of going to Redbox to get a physical
disc is not exactly cutting edge compared to just clicking on a button and
renting a movie on demand from your cable provider/Apple/Amazon/Google/Vudu.

~~~
irrational
Sorry if I came off as smug. Wasn't my intent. We typically spend about $1-2 a
month on Redbox. Any streaming movie rental would be at least four times that
amount.

~~~
scarface74
Usually $3.99-$5.99.

I’m lazier than I am cheap.

But honestly, most of my movies fall off the back of a truck onto my Plex
server.

And I was just giving you hard time about being smug.....

------
tomhoward
Also long gone from the company: the Skitch founders.

They "sold" their company to Evernote for stock in 2011-12. Let's just say
that didn't work out so well for them.

Not that it's clear they'd have been much better off had they stayed
independent. They had millions of users but no revenue.

Startup life can be brutal.

[https://www.smartcompany.com.au/startupsmart/advice/skitch-c...](https://www.smartcompany.com.au/startupsmart/advice/skitch-
co-founder-cris-pearson-discusses-the-toll-the-startup-cult-took-on-his-
mental-health/)

~~~
swozey
That was a nice read.

------
joch
I have been using Evernote for over 10 years now. The core note taking
experience has never been close to good, but two things have made me stick by
it through the years (powered through the nagging for business subscription)

1\. Web clipper, which I use as a bookmark replacement, as well as for keeping
copies of articles. Great for searching and knowing that I will always have a
copy if a site suddenly disappears.

2\. PDF ocr / search. I store a lot of receipts, contracts, invoices, manuals
and other docs in Evernote, most of which are in PDF. I find the search-in-pdf
feature indispensable.

I would love to move to something simpler like Bear ([http://www.bear-
writer.com](http://www.bear-writer.com)), which has a superior writing
experience. However, the two points above always make me come back to
Evernote.

Edit: Also forgot to include the ability to take unstructured notes and
sketches using the Apple Pencil on an iPad, while a bit cumbersome in
Evernote, at least works.

~~~
the6threplicant
My biggest gripe with the clipper when used on pdf's is the lack of any
metadata searching in the pdf for a title suggestion.

I hate that I have to type in the title of the pdf as the title is usually
"PDF - www.example.com".

~~~
Kadin
Yeah, it seems like it would be pretty easy to grab a meaningful title. Hell
even the filename would be better in most cases.

OTOH, it's the best web clipper -- even with the stupid PDF name thing -- of
any of the notetaking apps. So I can see why they don't put a lot of developer
time into it... they're already beating the competition.

If OneNote had a decent web clipper that was on par with Evernote's, I'd
probably switch: EN has done some shifty stuff, killing features and then
selling them back to users as premium-tier stuff when they get pressed for
money, and I can imagine that's going to happen again soon.

------
godzillabrennus
I have been using evernote since it practically launched. I only use Evernote
these days because there is no competitor I like a lot. Not because it's good.

The app crashes, it takes forever to open, and the company has not improved
anything in a long time.

Now they even changed the logo making it harder for my mind to locate the app.

Total disaster at Evernote.

I can't believe Microsoft hasn't bought it yet.

~~~
mikestew
_I can 't believe Microsoft hasn't bought it yet._

Why on earth would they want to? OneNote runs on everything, ties in well with
Office, and covers the big ticket features that Evernote does. I'm a vimwiki
user for the most of what Evernote/OneNote cover, but what I can't believe is
that Evernote users haven't saved Microsoft the trouble, and just switched to
OneNote. I mean, if you're going to go walled-garden, Microsoft has some nice
landscapers.

~~~
cal5k
I use OneNote - it's really great. Until it suddenly decides it doesn't want
to sync anymore.

~~~
komali2
I would pay to be able to make onenote only use the local filesystem and not
be allowed to connect to the internet at all except when I manually decide to.
Their syncing is garbage! Lord forbid you find yourself on a plane. Suddenly
all your notes, inaccessible, even if you synced them an hour prior.

~~~
snowwindwaves
Maybe it is because we are still using onenote 2010 but we have one note books
on our network drive and just sync to that. Works great for a team of 6.

------
bhaak
Has anybody tried Joplin?
[https://github.com/laurent22/joplin](https://github.com/laurent22/joplin)

On paper, their feature set looks great, with various synchronisation options
(Dropbox, WebDAV, OneDrive) and apps on Windows, Linux, macOS, Android and
iOS.

~~~
failrate
Well, I will _now_.

~~~
davidandgoliath
Boostnote is another great alternative, though it currently lacks a mobile
app.

~~~
erikdared
I love Boostnote too. It seems like they had a mobile app but the maintainer
left a while ago [https://github.com/BoostIO/boostnote-
mobile](https://github.com/BoostIO/boostnote-mobile)

------
edanm
I'm another one of the "long-time but unhappy Evernote users" club.

I've been using it for many years, and have a lot of stuff stored there. I
don't know of a competitor that does everything I want, although it's entirely
possible that I haven't searched enough, since switching costs are huge in
this case.

That said, Evernote is pretty bad. I mean, the experience has gotten
_marginally_ better over the last few years, but there are so many random
bugs, so many random differences in behaviour of the same features across
different apps...

And I'm not talking about non-core features. I'm talking about things like
_tags_ , which is as central to Evernote as anything. Just as an example,
there's an open bug that if you type in a dash "-" in a tag, it will auto-
complete the tag. So if you have tags like "t- something" and "t- something
else, writing "t-" will auto-complete one of them. Since many people use tags
with a dash to structure their notes, this is _incredibly annoying_.

The bug has been open for 3 years.

~~~
DrJaws
I'm more annoyed that we cannot encrypt our full notes/account and they only
offer selections of text from inside a single note.

------
nashashmi
I fondly remember Evernote talking about being a company that lives around for
a hundred years. It had really great leadership, smart staff, a desire to be
as independent as possible, keep data as belonging to the user as much as
possible, and away from subpoena, and then a vision to help people become more
productive.

Sometime later the vision floundered and staff became bored. Lots of people
left for something more exciting. And the product went through its dark
period.

Now the flaws are too many to mention and too well known too repeat but my
question remains the same: what is there to do as a company that it makes
sense to last a hundred years independently?

No. More than that. How can a company become so important just by collecting
thoughts and memories?

FB survived because they had complete open access to how users were using the
product. And they pivoted from their earlier promises.

Evernote stayed loyal. They suffered.

------
bogomipz
>"Susan Stick, another recent hire (June 2018) who is the company’s general
counsel — a role that appeared to be vacant for two years before she joined —
is expanding her role to include people operations as well."

So they have a lawyer being asked to take on what are essentially HR duties?
If that's not the sign of a sinking ship I don't know what is. I wouldn't
expect that individual to be there for much longer either.

Also "People Operations" is a load of shit, another Silicon Valley invention
that seemingly all startups now feel compelled to have. I've had a few People
Operations departments in jobs past and their duties largely consisted of
brining the credit card to company "drink ups" and ordering dart boards and
ping pong equipment for the office. The bar for this role is even lower than
that of regular HR.

~~~
failrate
Ugh, the company toys and bullshit. I market my team to candidates by saying
that we don't have any of that garbage.

HR is the most critical part of a corporation, but I've never worked anywhere
that seemed to treat it seriously.

------
ram_rar
I dont know, why there is soo much hate for evernote in here. I understand ,
the valuation seems crazy. I have been using evernote for years and it suits
my needs. I write journals daily and tag them with keywords. That way, i can
read my past journal and laugh at myself.

~~~
notyourwork
Do you pay for it?

~~~
rm_-rf_slash
I journal on and off like parent and yes, I do pay. Might be planning to
offload to iCloud given the news though...

------
Dramatize
I replaced Evernote with Dropbox Paper and haven't looked back.

~~~
cabbagepatch
Dropbox Paper is a good Evernote replacement- cutover one year ago, very
satisfied. Great note taking tool, markdown engine has very efficient keyboard
shortcuts to generate inline blocks and other useful formatting (incl code
blocks), easy to drop photos or files inline, good search, good sharing,
reliable sync, and a “Save to Dropbox” icon on IOS (send to from Safari) to
use as a replacement for Evernote webclipping ( clip as pdf, then insert pdf
into Dropbox paper doc).

~~~
wj
I finally subscribed to Evernote a month ago but hadn't considered Dropbox
Paper as an alternative. Very interesting idea. What do you do for web
clipping on your desktop?

------
akurilin
Can't recommend notion.so enough as a modern replacement for Evernote.

~~~
nerfhammer
what's better about it?

~~~
mxwsn
I prefer notion because it enables powerful structures around individual
notes. From when I used evernote, it was limited to folders of lists of notes
sorted by some not very useful criteria (towards the end I was naming my
evernote notes with certain prefixes to try to instill more structure), or
sets of notes grouped by tag.

In contrast, notion allows notes to coexist with other notes within a single
"meta" note, ad nauseum. You can organize them in rows and columns and insert
arbitrary text or whatever other content to label notes, for instance. One
particularly powerful structure is using notes in a kanban or trello like
setup, while enjoying the full evernote-like features provided within any
individual note.

------
sachin
Would love folks to check out our app, Notejoy, at
[https://notejoy.com](https://notejoy.com) \- an Evernote alternative with
apps for Mac, PC, iOS, web, and Android coming soon. Complete with markdown
support, integrations with Slack, Trello, G Suite, and Office. Powerful search
with snippets & highlights. Great for team collaboration as well, with real-
time editing, threaded comments, and more. Would love your thoughts!

~~~
sumedh
I actually want to move away from Evernote but you guys dont have Android
which is a deal breaker for me.

~~~
sachin
The Android app is almost ready! A preview:
[https://twitter.com/sachinrekhi/status/1036844114841493504](https://twitter.com/sachinrekhi/status/1036844114841493504)

------
vernie
As someone who dropped Evernote several years ago in favor of OneNote, did
they ever improve the merging behavior? I gave up on Evernote due to daily
merge conflicts that I got tired of manually resolving.

~~~
karmajunkie
Not really. I've heard they're getting ready to release some updates soon that
will address it in part, but who knows.

------
nagarjun
It's sad because it's a genuinely good but rusty product. I've tried all other
note taking applications - OneNote, Notion, Bear etc. and each has their own
problems. I don't like OneNote's strict "notebook" organizational structure.
Notion also forces you to put notes into notebooks, the interface is
annoyingly slow, mobile app is just a web app that's packaged for your device,
no Chrome extension, no handwriting support etc. etc. but it has a TON of
amazing formatting features that I would love to see in Evernote. Bear, Google
Keep etc. in my opinion are just toys.

To me, Evernote would be just perfect if it could combine the handwriting
flexibility of OneNote with the advanced formatting features of Notion. Also,
is it really that hard for the Evernote team to add templates?

~~~
rb666
Thanks, you made me switch to Notion. I've been hating Evernote since the
start, the limit on 3 devices and the excruciating way it handles fonts, yuck.
Notion looks perfect for me so far!

------
hiram112
I think it's apparent that Evernote and similar single-feature companies
pproviding these single features like notes or reminders or to do lists or
contacts are doomed unless they get bought by one of the big players.

I'll happily pay $10 / month to Apple or Google or MS, assuming basic privacy,
to deal with everything - my email, notes, sketches, brainstorms, files,
bookmarks, reminders, calenders, contacts, etc.

But I'm not paying ten separate companies $1 each for the same features, even
if the individual companies are better than whatever the large providers
include.

I just don't want to deal with more subscriptions, credit card bills, and the
potential for surprise charges - been shafted too many times by companies that
became shady as things became financially desperate.

~~~
scarface74
What does that say about DropBox?

------
irrational
I've been using Evernote for a few years (I got it for free back when Apple
was doing app of the week). I've never signed up for a subscription. Frankly I
have another note app that I prefer (trunk notes) and use for important things
I want to save. The main thing I like about the other app is it does auto
backups to dropbox, the notes are in plain text (markdown), and I can easily
email a zipped up backup to myself. Supposedly you can download notes from
Evernote, but after reading the instructions I didn't bother to do it. Its not
anywhere near as easy to do. I've seen too many cloud services go belly up
over the years to trust my important notes to Evernote.

------
mhneu
Oy.

I use Evernote because of its excellent image markup. You can mix images and
text in notes and really document an image-based or figure-based data flow.
Not sure if there's any alternative that does this as well.

~~~
briandear
The new Apple Notes app does all this beautifully.

~~~
matwood
This. I used Evernote off and on until the Apple did a big Notes update. I
didn't even install Evernote on my newest computer.

------
pcmaffey
Evernote user for a bunch of years. Then switched to just using Atom + .md
files. A couple months ago tried out Ulysses and fell in love.
([https://ulysses.app/](https://ulysses.app/))

Typewriter mode, .md syntax, customizable themes, sweet tagging and filtering
/ organization (way better than Evernote). And you can save directly to native
file structure. Haven't tried out the mobile app yet, but can highly recommend
the desktop app.

~~~
mygo
ulysses became popular on their version-based pricing model. now they’re
subscription and I think there’s a split between users who are okay with that
and users who are looking / waiting for a replacement. I’m in the latter.

------
jillesvangurp
I never really got into Evernote. It's me, I'm horribly unproductive with so
called productivity apps and end up abandoning most of them. But I get that
the product was hugely popular back in the day and had a loyal group of users.

My impression when I last tried it a few years ago was that it was a product
that lacked focus in a bad way. Basically they were bolting on everything and
the kitchen sink. The UX wasn't particularly good either. It was trying to be
too many things at once; none of them particularly well.

To make this work, they need some fresh ideas and focus. More of the same is
not going to cut it: they have to do something different. So getting rid of
the CTO, CFO, and CPO sounds about right since clearly things weren't working
out with them in terms of technical vision, monetization, or product focus.
The question is of course whether there's a better plan now or whether this is
just stepping stone towards inevitable acquihire of whatever remains.

------
mark_l_watson
I wish them well. I was a paying customer for many years but a few years ago I
backed up all of my notes and cancelled. I noticed that I spent much more time
creating and curating notes than ever using them. Now I use org-mode and
occasionally Apple Notes and Keep.

I re-evaluated the utility of long term curation of notes and working
material.

~~~
benguild
Same here. I stopped paying since the only premium feature I used was the PDF
indexing.

Personally, I’ve seen more people using Bear recently than Evernote... which
is starting to feel a bit ancient. Its biggest strength is that it has Windows
and Android clients, where as Bear doesn’t.

------
fouc
I always thought Evernote was just a more updated version of Treepad.

Treepad was a way of making all these labeled leafs of notes and organize it
hierarchically. But it ended up being really annoying to manage. It was easy
to add notes but easier to never look at them again, rendering them useless.
Search or typical tag-based approaches wouldn't solve these problems. I always
thought it would require something innovative, perhaps a more atomic line-
based input that self organizes as a large list.

I'm not sure Evernote ever really came up with a more innovative solution than
an upgraded treepad + cloud + search + tags ?

------
pgrote
Used evernote a ton for a long time, but their last major overhaul 18 months
or so ago left me behind. They switched their UI, process flow and more. It
took it from a tool I found indispensable to one that tried to force me to
their will.

Eventually, I grew tired of trying to fit into their new methods and moved on.

It doesn't surprise me they haven't been able to grow their paid base.

~~~
admiralEyebrows
What tools are you using now? Also looking to move away from evernote.

------
JetSpiegel
Still haven't found anything better than Orgzly on Android syncing to the PC
and other phones with Syncthing.

------
mobitar
For an encrypted and open source alternative to Evernote, feel free to check
out Standard Notes: [https://standardnotes.org](https://standardnotes.org)

It focuses on simplicity and longevity, and isn’t backed by VC. You can also
self host both the server and the web app.

------
ardy42
I mostly use Evernote to save/tag interesting articles for later reference (it
sure beats trying to re-find stuff via google). Any good cross-platform
replacements for this use case? Especially ones that run as a desktop app
and/or are self hosted? I want a solution I can stick with.

~~~
doomrobo
I use Zotero for the same purpose and it's been great so far:
[https://www.zotero.org/](https://www.zotero.org/)

~~~
jiggunjer
How do you save websites on zotero, as pdf?

~~~
doomrobo
I think I misunderstood what the parent meant by "article". I use Zotero for
academic journal articles and books. I think you can import website links too,
though.

~~~
ardy42
I was mostly talking about non-academic websites, not just the links, but the
content too.

------
lquist
I’ve been a long time user of Evernote and have a love/hate relationship with
the product. It really doesn’t know how to handle merge conflicts. I’ve been
too lazy to switch but I’m starting to feel enough pain that I may make the
leap. Edit:typos

~~~
egypturnash
ugggghhhh same

------
cwkoss
Seems like a good time for people to backup any documents that are only stored
on Evernote.

------
cowmix
Well, their Android app on ChromeOS is amazing. I hope these people can pull
it together.

------
gsich
Any self hosted alternative to Evernote? Never used Evernote, but sounds nice.

~~~
binarypaean
I haven't found _good_ alternatives for my use cases, but depending on your
needs, you can host Paperworks[1] on Sandstorm[2].

Synology also has a DSM app "Note Station".[3]

[1] - [http://paperwork.rocks/](http://paperwork.rocks/) [2] -
[https://sandstorm.io/apps/index](https://sandstorm.io/apps/index) [3] -
[https://www.synology.com/en-
us/dsm/feature/note_station](https://www.synology.com/en-
us/dsm/feature/note_station)

~~~
pymai
note station is actually decent enough. there's a web clipper, desktop app,
mobile apps, and its pretty much a complete clone of evernote. they even
managed to add text highlights before evernote did.

the only thing stopping me from importing everything into it is that there is
only 1 export option. they need to add a html option and maybe plaintext

------
egypturnash
Well crap, I've been using EN for a while. Paying, even. Hope it doesn't
vanish; guess it's time to start investigating alternatives.

------
minikites
I'm a fan of SimpleNote, which is plain text only and therefore limits the
time you spend fussing with notes so you can get back to work.

------
dchichkov
Evernote’s founding CTO, Dave Engberg, Berkeley and Stanford grad, left in
2016.

------
Kiro
I would gladly pay lots of money for a backup feature.

------
gargarplex
i hope i don't lose Skitch. that's a decade or more worth of screenshots and
convenient annotations...

~~~
craftyguy
Let this be a lesson against relying on proprietary walled gardens.

~~~
gargarplex
Open source companies could run on a blockchain and one could have a smart
contract to release the source code or access to one's proprietary data upon
company going out of business..

~~~
cecja
They could just as easy use a flux compensator to mangle with the time
continuum and use the Bermuda triangle as a energy source for their servers.

~~~
hndamien
This wouldn't work. Flux compensator blocksize capacity can't support the
throughput of a mangle tangle even with Merkle pruning. That's assuming that
the Bermuda triangle would even come close to providing enough energy for your
servers.

~~~
astrodust
The Mister Fusion company made a Mister Blockchain companion product and it
solves all those problems.

~~~
failrate
Well, they will have made it in a few decades, but you can preorder it now,
and they'll send one back to you before you preordered.

------
kerrybright3000
I moved to Bookmark OS for organizing my notes and bookmarks like Mac OSX and
have never looked back [https://bookmarkos.com](https://bookmarkos.com)

------
code001
Sad. What about alternatives?

------
qualitative
Maybe it's because I code, and tend to prefer plain text, but I never
understood mobile apps that do note taking.

I have always just really wanted basic plain text on an SD card file system,
but locked Android phones and iOS actively throw up barriers to keep people
out of the raw file system. Even Google ships non-rooted flagship smartphones
without a default file manager, and like, zero support for core geek features
like plain text, folder manipulation and zip files.

So then you have these note taking apps, and they aren't free, and they STILL
don't provide these sorts of core geek features.

So then I have to attack my phone, break it with some local exploit, risk
bricking it in order to reflash, and THEN maybe I get some of the traditional
UNIX style file operations.

I'm not saying Evernote to the rescue, because, honestly, I don't expect that
to happen. But FFS, having to nearly destroy a phone, or pay money to gain
access with an aftermarket upsell, to add basic features that Linux provides
for, native, as a matter of being an operating system, when using a supposedly
free OS like Android is absurd.

So, if a CTO for a really popular app can't think of a way to help this
situation, I'm pretty luke warm about what your company does for a living. How
do your geeks use their phones at work?

A readily recognizable company like Evernote should have a clue about this
kind of thing. At this point, I'm sick of scouring walled-garden marketplaces
for no name freebie/ad-supported garbage apps, because I'm too lazy to crack
my phone, and too cheap to pay. Why is there not some default solution. Even
github created Atom because text editing is kind of bullshit, moreso than it
should be in a lot of areas. Evernote could probably blast open some kind of
mobile IDE/tooling offering, if they wanted to. Not branded as Evernote, but
as a sort of power-user product worth paying money for, shipped under some
other name.

Meh. Whatever.

------
ChuckMcM
I am so on the fence about Evernote. I have used their product for years, but
found that they didn't lean into the whole "organizing a zillion things" well
enough. I really wanted a replacement for my Franklin Planner that went out in
the early 2000's with a fizzle.

Chris if you're reading this email me (contact in the profile) would be happy
to share my thoughts on next steps.

